# no substrate stop breeding behaviour?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

does having no substrate stop breeding behavior?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I remember, Frank has bred reds with no substrate. Not sure if Hollywood's reds have bred without it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wouldnt they need something to dig out

for a place to lay there eggs?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

cause im thinking of taking all the substrate out of my super tanks, but i dont want to mess around with their environment if it will mess up their "mood" because they are really good with each other right now and i have like 3 that are really dark.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

From what I remember from an old post of his was that he took a coffee lid and drilled a hole in the middle and put green yarn through and wrapped around the whole lid and weight it down with a rock or piece of wood and the reds laid eggs in there.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hmm, maybe those breeding pads they sell at the lfs?


----------

